# Coming to NZ for work. Help accomodation



## Haribalan (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello,

Me and my wife are moving to Auckland for work and is looking for rental apartments. It would be helpful if somebody could you suggest some real-estate agents name and/or email-id and phone numbers whom i could contact in this regard.

Thanks
Haribalan


----------

